# do you ever really feel normal again?



## lori69 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ive had Graves Disease for over a year now. I had RAI about a year ago. Felt great for about a month, then went hypo. My Endo put me on Synthroid and i went hyper again. Now he took me off the sythroid for about 4 months now and says he thinks the RAI didnt kill all of my thyroid. Im getting fed up. Im hyper and still gaining weight, still feel tired. Just wondering if it ever really ends and if u ever feel "NORMAL" again? My doc also says the weight gain is no longer related to my thyroid. Thats funny cuz i try to exercise and i really dont eat much but cant seem to lose it. Does anyone have a sucsess story or does it just go on forever like this?


----------



## sbc263 (Apr 28, 2007)

i haven't taken the radioactive iodine- i am on methimazole. It has helped my shaking and all, but it's not neccessarily perminant (there's a 20% chance of lasting cures) and it also has made me gain a LOT of weight. i too cannot wait to feel normal again. My grandmother had hyperthyroid back in the day (i believe before this was called graves disease) and she took the radioactive iodine. she went hypo after a while but in the end evened out. i know it sucks, believe me, i have it too, but I hope that in the end this will all work out for all of us. and we will feel normal again. i really do hope i'm right about that one.


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2007)

I hope anyone sees this I have graves im 27 in the last year i have been hypo then hypr now i am still hypr. I have ton of nodules and a enlagered thyriod. ender. wants to kiil thyriod with rai, is that a good thing will it help with weight loss HELP!!!!!!!!!!! I have gained 50lbs I cant take this for much longer


----------



## tiggerg65 (Apr 16, 2007)

hello i also want to know if you ever feel normal. i feel like a lazy maniac. grrrrr gain weight lose weight up and down. well hopefully someone can give advise. found a new dr. he hated armour as bad as i did so he switched it to levothyroxine cool i have heard alot about it. been on it 3 weeks now lost 10lbs. but cant sleep grrrrrrrrrr i havent sleep in 3 days now other than cat naps so does this ever stop??????????????????? please i want this maddness to stop. any advise would be very grateful thanks tig


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been about 5 years since RAI for me, it took over a year before my throid started to stop working, and I went hypo. But when I went I really went. My TSH was 94. It's taken years since my levels finally got to normal, and several meds later, but I am feeling better in the thyroid part of Graves. As for the other issues with Graves mine are running away with my body! So feeling better could be short lived, or even long lived. Sorry no good news from me. I have begun to feel like a guiene pig for the doctors around here.


----------

